# Ascaso IMini Replacement Burrs



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey, just wondering if anyone has changed the burrs on one of these and if so where did they source them.

I've looked on all the popular websites for spares happy donkey etc. I have read somewhere they use the same burrs and an MC2 but cannot find any concrete part numbers.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I only replaced the top burr on mine when the wormgear started to wobble, I emailed Ascaso and they sent me the part for free - they were incredibly friendly and helpful.

I take it you have removed the one big screw behind the hopper to clean anyway? if not do it, it gets really dirty in the top and the chute.

If you then loosen or remove the 2 screws holding the wormgear adjuster in place, the top burr just unscrews. If you then carefully* remove the other 4 screws holding the rest of the grinder into the frame, the rest just lifts out (but remember the cable is still connected to the button mounted to the case so don't yank it).

* I say carefully as on mine the screws were seriously over-tightened and the plastic was very thin, it would be easy to damage one of the 4 corners of the plastic and then you would no longer have a good firm mount to the case.

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah that's great Aaron I'm not exactly sure how to know when to change the burrs but I figured if I bought new ones I could compare the condition and gauge when a change was necessary.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

How old is it? How much coffee has gone through it? What makes you think you need new burrs?

I reckon you are probably OK with a good clean tbh, unless you are grinding kilos a month or have stones in your coffee! If you clean the grinder look at the patterns on the burrs, it should be fairly obvious if the edges are worn away.


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

About 1kg a month, I'm guna break it open give it a good clean and I'll take a look! I'm new to owning a half decent grinder, so I'm not 100% sure the grind is as it should be, so I figured if I swapped the burrs I'd know for sure.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Ah but new burrs need (at least) a few KG through them before they bed in! Yeah give it a good clean, you can always post a pic of the burrs up on here if you wish and we can maybe advise.


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Cheers Aaron spot on that mate! When my boss stops cracking the whip I'll get on it!


----------

